

Walmart gives up on ever having a store in NYC - ck2
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/28/business/28retail.html

======
dbvisel
That news story is from 2007; living in Queens, I just got junkmail from them
about how much good Walmart is doing for hunger, suggesting that they're not
done with NYC yet.

------
ck2
What's strange is Target, Kmart, Home Depot and Lowes all have stores in NYC.

What makes Walmart's business practices so special I wonder?

~~~
mattgreenrocks
Not just business practices, but also the public perception of the store.

